# “Like New” Boss DXT with snow shield



## mbe3945 (Dec 19, 2017)

Selling 2016 "like new" 8.2 Stainless V DXT.
This unit has the new and improved lighting system which cuts through snow and darkness. Amazing! No comparison to the older systems.
It also has the optional snow shield, selling without the plate but does come with the remote control.
This unit has ALWAYS been stored inside, When I purchased this unit it was over $7000. Selling at a reduced cost of $5900
Winter hasn't even started yet, pick it up now!
Location is Belgrade Maine
Call Jim 207-624-1727


----------



## rpjrgod (Dec 19, 2017)

Can it be shipped?


----------



## mbe3945 (Dec 19, 2017)

rpjrgod said:


> Can it be shipped?


It can be, if you're interested you can call a freight company to get a quote.
It would be shipping from zip code 04917.


----------

